# Leafless bamboo like plant



## stepheus

I ve just found this plant which has all the characteristics of tube-ish leafless stems the sizes of Eleocharis sphacelata or Eleocharis dulcis *BUT *has vertical lines across like of the Bambusaea family.

I ve got a sample of the plant but i ve trimmed it to the unidentfiable for the mean time. Can someone ID?

The nursery that I ve got the plant from has no idea of its scientific name nor can he find it in the big plant dictionary. However, he is sure that it is semi aquatic. Just to give you an idea of how it looks like:

Pretty much looks like this









But has horizontal lines on the stems like this but without the leaves


----------



## joycould

It looks like a weed we called snake grass http://www.floridata.com/ref/E/equi_hye.cfm


----------



## davemonkey

Here's anotherlink to the same plant joycloud is talking about. Here, we call it horsetail.

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=EQHY

It's very common in the US and can be found at many outdoor garden centers being sold as a pond plant.


----------



## miremonster

Hello stepheus,


> I ve got a sample of the plant but i ve trimmed it to the unidentfiable for the mean time. Can someone ID?


 Also when You have trimmed it - anyway, I believe, closeup pictures of the pieces may be informative! I'm curious


----------



## stepheus

O_O I spent a month trying to look for it online! I knew I should have depended on you guys.

miremonster, its the exact plant in both the links. Case closed its Equisetum hyemale. Thanks so much.


----------



## Tex Gal

This is a cool plant. It's a bog plant. I had it in a pot beside my pool last year. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## stepheus

I am going to try plant this in 2 feet of water. Would anyone think that it wont work?


----------



## miremonster

Mostly I have seen E. hyemale growing on medium moist places (it tolerates frost and occurs naturally also in Europe), normally it doesn't grow in water. But as an experiment it may be interesting how the plant reacts to submersion. 
There are several other Equisetum species similar to E. hyemale. I don't know if they are also in the trade, and if Your plant really belongs to E. hyemale.

A large aquatic Equisetum, growing in the reed zone of rivers and lakes, is E. fluviatile from the northern temperate zone. Perhaps aquatic Equisetum species occur also in the tropics.


----------



## stepheus

Hopefully its possible:


----------

